

So Where Else in the World Can You Get 1 Gbps to the Home? - krtl
http://gigaom.com/2010/02/11/so-where-else-in-the-world-can-you-get-1-gbps-to-the-home/

======
pistoriusp
What's the general connection speed of everyone on HN? Does anyone have an
insane connection?

Mine is 4Mbit/s in South Africa, we're getting 8Mbit/s soon and possibly
10Mbit/s. It's pretty expensive; ~$200 p/m for an shaped and uncapped
connection.

~~~
nixy
I get 100 Mbit/s here in Sweden, included in my rent.

~~~
thirdusername
I get 100 Mbit/s through SUNET (Swedish university computer network) like
almost all students in Sweden, which these days don't even raise an eyebrow.
About €20 every six months. It's also worth mentioning that in Sweden download
caps in any form are (almost) unheard of. You get what you pay for.

------
houseabsolute
I know this isn't Reddit so hopefully there will be no whining to preempt
here. But I just want to point out that except for two cases on this list,
these are just pilot programs, and of the production installations only
Sweden's seems widely available.

~~~
henrikschroder
I seem to remember that there are several places in Japan where you can get it
from a commercial provider.

I also remember being envious of some friends up north in Sweden in Luleå that
lived in some sort of student apartments where they had 100/100Mbit
connections back in 2000 or so, and I think they got upgraded to gigabit, but
that's sort of special since it was subsidized by the university to attract
students.

You also have people like Peter Löthberg (heavily involved in connecting SUNET
to the internet in the 80s) who installed a 40Gb connection at his mother's as
an experiment to see how she would use it.

Anyway, there's very little general availability, there's a few limited
municipal networks that have the capacity for gigabit. 100/100Mbit is
available for a lot of people, and everyone living in a larger city can get
20/3Mbit dsl or cable or similar.

I saw that one cable company has started rolling out 100Mbit, so that'll
pressure the existing 100Mbit providers to up their bandwidth.

~~~
stse
For anyone who knows Swedish, I can recommend (the free) book "De som byggde
Internet i Sverige" (They built the Internet in Sweden)
[http://www.isoc.se/index.php?option=com_content&view=art...](http://www.isoc.se/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=51&Itemid=60)

------
fudgie
Several companies offer this here in Norway.

We used to live in a building with 140 apartments, and it shocked me that we
had to work for close to 6 months to find more than 10 people interested in
getting a true 1Gbps link installed. The rates would end up being cheaper than
the ADSL/cable people already had, but still no go.

Originally, we were supposed to bring on board more than 20 people, but the
company installing the link felt so bad for us that they went ahead with the
few we managed to find anyways.

And then we moved to get out of the city. Back to unstable and horrible cable.
Bleh.

------
pwim
Japan is conspicuously absent where you can get 1 Gbps home connection for
under $60/month.

------
__david__
What I want to know is how symmetric it is. 1gb/s down is great, don't get me
wrong, but can I get 1 gb/s up too?

 _That_ would make me happy. :)

~~~
pavs
I am curious. Is there any technical reason why you cant have the same high
up/down speed? Is it more expensive?

If Google provides a service with a high upload speed, I can see myself
hosting my own server from home. Crappy upload speed is the only thing
stopping me from hosting servers myself from my home line.

~~~
jsz0
PON FTTH is a shared medium typically being split 32 or 64 ways so there is
some over subscription to consider but for the most part there are no major
technical limitations to offering symmetrical speeds. For cable ISPs there are
a few problems: The amount usable of return/upstream spectrum on a cable plant
is traditionally much lower than the amount of forward/downstream DOCSIS
bandwidth. Until DOCSIS 3 there was no cost effective way to utilize all of
the available spectrum anyway. DOCSIS 3 introduces upstream channel bonding
and pushes forward with SCDMA modulation which, in theory, makes the
lower/noisier spectrum under 20Mhz usable. Some cable ISPs are planning for
more return spectrum space (50-75Mhz) which also solves the problem. The big
hardware players in that space are lagging behind a bit on upstream bonding
but it should be available soon. (it's already out there in limited
deployments)

------
sailormoon
_Canberra, Australia: TransACT, an Australian service provider, is trailing a
network with speeds of up to 1 Gbps for residential customers._

Uh-huh. What's the quota (bandwidth limit)? Knowing Australia, it's something
like 30GB/month, meaning that theoretically you could burn through your entire
monthly allocation in under 5 minutes.

iiNet and Internode are also playing around with fibre in some new housing
estates, here's an internode pricelist:

[http://www.internode.on.net/pdf/products/home-fibre-
pricelis...](http://www.internode.on.net/pdf/products/home-fibre-
pricelist.pdf) [PDF]

Oh boy, $99 a month for 15GB of data, but it's delivered _really_ quickly!

------
jsharpe
1 Gb/s, like _125 MB_ per second? Whoa.

